# Housing tegus together?



## SebsExotics (Nov 10, 2014)

I am building my 8x4x3 soon and am getting my argentine black and white tegu... Is it possile to house a b&w with a red tegu? I would buy them both as babies (same size)... And raise them.

Is 8x4x3 a big enough enclosure for this?


----------



## Aardbark (Nov 16, 2014)

I dont know about the cage size, but it sounds all right. Tegus of different colors can get along just fine, skin color doesnt matter to them. But you still have to be careful. Getting them both at babies is definitely best, but you have to watch them to make sure they get along. Sometimes tegus can be territorial. If they grow up together I think it should be fine.


----------



## Allie.Lauren (Nov 17, 2014)

It's suggested that you do not house 2 males together...normally a male and female are okay and 2 females but you need to watch out for territorial issues with any sex. Since you are getting them as babies it's going to be hard to determine their sex. I would proceed with caution and watch for any issues and be prepared to separate if needed


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Dec 2, 2014)

you would probably want a bigger cage too, an 8x4 is big enough for one tegu not really 2. if you house 2 together i wouldnt say anything smaller than 10x5 and bigger would be a lot better


----------

